# Need help Please!! Thanx!!



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

Several months ago i took my hughes dvr 40 and using the weaknees instructions I transferred the contents of the Drive to 2 250 gig drives giving me 447 hours recording time. I am pretty set with this machine, but one thing worries me. Soon I will have the entire early edition series as well as many other entire series on the machine. Space is not a problem but eventualy the drives will fail( It is inevitable) I could burn it all to dvd but i truly love the tivo interface with its ability to remember your place in almost every show you are watching unlike dvd which can only remember one place and disapears when you shut down.

On to my question. If i went out and purchased 2 new drives perhaps even bigger 2 300 g can i use the weekness transfer 2 drives instructions and keep recordings and end up with whatever was on the 2 old drives with more space and fresh new drives.

Keep in mind The 2 drives in the machine are not the origional I have the origional drive stored. I used the weeknees system to upgrade the machine before to the 2 250 drives in it now transfering recordings.

Btw I am aware of the incredible amount of time it will take to transfer as there is probably 300 gigs of data. It will take days.


One second question. Is it possible to take the origional drive i have stored and simply put it in a dsr 704?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

#1 - No.
#2 - No.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

Why not? Weaknees includes 2-drive->2-drive instructions. Seems like it should work.


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

The two 250 Gb drives were allready expanded. You can only expand once, unless you want to lose the recordings.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

kschauwe said:


> The two 250 Gb drives were allready expanded. You can only expand once, unless you want to lose the recordings.


if this is the case what is the attraction of the overpriced giant storage tivo's? Its just more stuff to lose one day! F*** This, I may pull the drives sell em sell my tivos keep 1 with 70 hours and the heck with it. A t least when the drive goes i wont be freaking out over the loss of 447 hours of programming. My dvd archiving begins NOW!!


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> if this is the case


There's no if about it. It is the case.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> if this is the case what is the attraction of the overpriced giant storage tivo's? Its just more stuff to lose one day! F*** This, I may pull the drives sell em sell my tivos keep 1 with 70 hours and the heck with it. A t least when the drive goes i wont be freaking out over the loss of 447 hours of programming. My dvd archiving begins NOW!!


All media storage is "temporary" - hard drives can fail and your DVDs can become unreadable from damage or some unforeseen future compatibiity issue. But anyway - what the heck are you going to do in 10 years with 30 gigabytes worth of "Scrubs" episodes?


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

BillyBob_jcv said:


> All media storage is "temporary" - hard drives can fail and your DVDs can become unreadable from damage or some unforeseen future compatibiity issue. But anyway - what the heck are you going to do in 10 years with 30 gigabytes worth of "Scrubs" episodes?


Watch them over and over and over again
With me its mash


----------

